# Ohio, Columbus west side - DM looking for one or two new players for new campaign



## gunter uxbridge (Aug 6, 2005)

In September my group is starting a new 3.5 campaign and is looking for one or two extra players.  

I DM and have three other players who I have been with for about two years.  We recently lost one thanks to a move down south and would welcome some "fresh blood."  

The new campaign will be in a generic setting and we will be doing a bit of world building together.  This is new to me as I have usually played in Forgotten Realms, but should be a fun challenge.  We usually meet every other Sunday around 6:00 at my place and play for about four hours.  In between games, we have a web site with a VERY active web-board where we trade ideas, discuss the campaign and keep things lively.  

The group is made of players in their late 20s and early 30s.  We are fairly loose, foul mouthed and have a good time.  From time to time we will take a weekend off and try a board game or other system, so expect a bit of variety.

Its a fun game if I do say so myself, so if you are interested please let me know.  E-mail me at toffenbe@yahoo.com if you have any questions.

THANKS!


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey, that sounds like fun!

I have a group that currently plays every other Sunday night too, so maybe the schedules will match.  And we're starting a new campaign too - in a co-developed world with our DM instead of a Forgotten Realms game which he... usually... runs.

 

Um.

Oh, hi Travis!


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 22, 2005)

Bump...


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Aug 30, 2005)

Still looking for players!


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Sep 1, 2005)

I might be willing to play. I live in Columbus. I like fearun and i have my own players handbook. we also have a group but i feel we don’t play enough and need to find another group to play with as well. Could you give me a location that i can pop into a map searcher so i can see how far you are away from me?

I live very close to the lenix movie theater.

do you need my email?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 1, 2005)

ohio tangent:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146177

we are planning the 4th ohio gameday and I'm just trying to let all the ohians know about it especially those of you in columbus since it looks to be held on the south side


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Sep 1, 2005)

sounds cool. I may try to attend.


----------



## gunter uxbridge (Sep 6, 2005)

I want to thank everyone who replied to this posting, but we have filled our vacancy.  I will keep your info just in case, but thanks for your interest.
(Does this sound like a letter saying you didn't get the job?  Weird!    )

THANKS!


----------

